# Web  -

## qqqwww

, . 
 ,       " " ( \      ,    ..).
  ,  ,         (.   - -  , \ ,  ,  ),     ,   ,    ... 
       (\ QA ),   99%          .            - http://www.work.ua/jobs/1338034/ 
         ?
    ,    \:
-        ;
-        (   ,   ..);
-        (-,    ..)? 
       \,    ? 
  =)

----------


## admin

䳿     . ,          -  .

----------


## qqqwww

> ,          -

     -       ,   " + ,     !" (       ),          .      "-",      . 
  ,   - "   " =)
  ,  \  ? ( ,      -  )

----------


## infospacer

> ,  \  ? ( ,      -  )

  , ! 
     work.ua  : "-,     .   ,      ?"

----------


## qqqwww

;)
    ,         - info[]kpd.pl.ua (       poltavaforum)

----------


## erazer

> ;)
>     ,         - info[]kpd.pl.ua (       poltavaforum)

   :        (,  10 , ),     . , .      . ,      -  . 
p.s.

----------


## qqqwww

*erazer*,       ?

----------

